# Arthichoke really works!!! the miracle pill



## Gemlewis (Nov 24, 2003)

hey u guys! if anyone suffers from D then arthichoke is amazing and in fact iv used it for C and its still been a real help! its a digestive supplement and iv never had anything work so well...please try it i swear its a miracle so have a go!


----------

